# Anyone ever tempted to glue down tracks on their train table?



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

A while back, we sprung for a train table because DS was always so taken with them everywhere we went: bookstores, toy stores, libraries. Well, he's still taken with them everywhere we go, but the one at home gets little love. It could be that the toys elsewhere are always more interesting, but I've also noticed that he loses interest in his table at home because the tracks are harder to keep together because they slide around, come apart, etc.

I've been tempted to glue them down because I can see at the other locations, the frustration element seems to be taken out and he can focus more on moving the trains around, though you can't add new accoutraments and reconfigure the tracks. Is there any way to keep the unglued tracks more stationary without permanently gluing them down? Like semi-permanent tape or something like that?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

You can buy "sure clips" that just slip on and hold the joints together. When kids get older, they have a lot of fun making elaborate set ups so I wouldn't glue or screw them down because it will limit future play.

http://www.kindertrains.com/suretrack.html


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband used a staple gun and screws on ours. Love it. I figured we could cut a new piece of plywood and paint it if we want to go back to moving the pieces.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I would try the sureclips first just because. I would have no trouble with gluing them down, I might even get the child involved in planning the train route if he's old enough.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

suretrack or possibly small velcro strips (way cheaper then sure track)


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

We glued ours down!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

We bought a piece of plexiglass and cut it to the size of the train table. Used a hot glue gun to glue the track together, and down to the table. When ds got older, we peeled up the tracks and got rid of the plexiglass, and now he makes his own layouts.


----------



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool ideas. What about using a shelf liner pad (to help with slippage) or even a skid pad for a rug? That would reduce the friction a bit.

I really like StrawberryFields idea, though. Hot glue is cheap enough that you could redesign it after Christmas if he gets more track or different buildings.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

We glued ours and never regretted it! The kids never played with it until we glued the tracks, it was just a source of frusteration to them until then.
I just sold it on kijiji a few months ago and the Dad who bought it was thrilled about the gluing : )


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

That would totally kill the creativity for my kids. They have been playing with it for 8 years now and love to build and destroy it over and over again. They build under and around things all the time. Gluing it down would have made it too limiting and not given it the longevity. The older kids still love it in a way they wouldn't have had I glued it down.


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

I new posts, only half of the thread title showed, ending at "glue down". And I instantly knew what you were talking about. Amazing, eh? And I don't even have a train table right now.

Yes, I've been tempted. I've seen it glued down at a friend's house, and it was awesome!


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

I've always regretted not and my guys are 6 and 4. An awesome set up on top and then they can always build whatever kind of track on the floor. Our train table never got used much unless we had a new track set up as they liked to make huge ones on the floor so much better.


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

DH used screws on ours. I'm not sure how old your LO is but DS, at 3, loved them screwed down. Now he's 4.5 and he's much more interested in building elaborate train tracks. DH built our train table so its easy for us to get another piece of plywood, paint it for him and let him have a blank slate. I'm not sure how the regular tables work though. Just a thought!


----------



## RoundAbout (Aug 3, 2006)

We use a road rug on our table so it doesn't slide around as much. In addition I use a combination of sure track clips and velcro strips to help secure them. I have glued together some of the bridge pieces that I know will always be elevated and which were falling down too much, but everything else comes apart easily. We have zero problem now.

I don't want to permanently glue down because DH and I like to play with them and make new configurations.







It's one of the few toys I can play _with_ my toddler and not be totally bored. We change it up weekly or whenever the mood strikes.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

I bought a table that got rave reviews because the tracks are inlaid in it already, or prepositioned- no pieces to clean up or lose or anything. DS rarely plays with it. Fitting together the tracks is apparently where his interest lies. Lets trade!







I'm actually going to try and sell mine at consignment and get one with separate tracks for him.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

DS loves to play trains out at the bookstore, there are lots of other kinds to interact with etc. At home though, he like to build his own set ups. I have put together set ups for him occasionally, and he will play trains for a little while, but then he wants to change it.

We set up our tracks on the rug, they stay pretty well there compared to how I've seen tracks side around on train tables and wood floors.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I feel like the flexibility of creating new track designs, and the accomplishment of putting two pieces together (hen they are little) and fixing the tracks when they slip apart is part of the appeal of wooden train tracks for kids. To us as adults the easiest way may seem the best way, but I feel like loose track has a lot more to offer my kids. We got my son a train table and track the Christmas right before he turned 2. he is 5.5 now and still plays with it every day. We have a ton of track, trains and buildings now, but started small. My 2 year old DD sure did pull those tracks apart, totally on accident when she first started playing with the train table, just like her older brother used to when he he first got the set. But she can now fix small disasters on her own, and has such a wonderful sense of accomplishment when she does.


----------



## Bay Area Babe (May 15, 2006)

We were tempted to do this with DS when he first got his set at age 2 but I'm glad that we didn't. We got around the frustration of knocking down the elevated train by using masking tape on the bottom. Now DS is 3 and for the last 6 months or so he's all about making crazy tracks with his rail and road set and can usually put the tracks back together if he accidentally knocks them over.

I've never heard of the Sure Track Clips but it seems like a good compromise to see if securing it will regain his interest.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

We tried gluing, and it didn't work. Neither did the nailing we did.









We had the same reasons as you for wanting them glued down . . . it just didn't work!


----------

